# Tri litter



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

They are absolutely stunning


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

=O

so pretty

*wills his tri buck and does to grow faster*


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking gorgeous <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I really love that super busy one in the second photo. It's like a tortoiseshell cat. I love it!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

candycorn said:


> I really love that super busy one in the second photo. It's like a tortoiseshell cat. I love it!


Haha yea it also reminds me a little of an African hunting dogs color, just a bit


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

awww, I love them!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, love them!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They're not brilliant show quality but they are pretty little thingsand I'm chuffed with them <3 And I actually said the exact same thing about the "tortoiseshell" :lol:


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

amazing little one well done on such a gawjus litter.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

So cute <3 !


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Squee! Looking forward to more pics as they grow. And agree that calico cats came to mind!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

*Jealousy overload*. So beautiful, I love your tricolors.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies .... Hoping to get some of them with my next litter


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

WOW I want all of them lol. Absolutely perfect little babies


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

They're gorgeous. *.*


----------

